# Install latest Adobe flash player on OpenSUSE 11.0



## NucleusKore (Dec 18, 2008)

*Make sure all firefox windows are closed*

Press Alt and F2
Type *yast* or *yast2* and press ENTER
Key in your root password and press ENTER
Click on software management
Search for *flash*
Mark flash-player for uninstallation and click Accept
Close YaST

Visit
*get.adobe.com/flashplayer/ and click on the dropdown list to select the version for download. Select the .rpm version and download it
After you have downloaded it, *close all firefox windows.* Then right click on the rpm and select Open With->Install software
Key in your root password and press ENTER, it will install in a jiffy, as if nothing has happened 

Now Press Alt and F2, and type *konsole* or *gnome-terminal* and press ENTER
Type

*sudo cp /usr/lib/flash-plugin/libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/browser-plugins/*

and press ENTER

You're done !


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: Install latest macromedia flash player on OpenSUSE 11.0*

Install latest _macromedia_ flash player ? Dude, that would mean the flashplayer would be REALLY OLD, if you know what I mean


----------



## Hitboxx (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: Install latest macromedia flash player on OpenSUSE 11.0*

LoL, I guess he didn't intended it. Edited.


----------



## NucleusKore (Dec 18, 2008)

Errr yes you're right

*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/34large.png

By the way am downloading OpenSUSE 11.1, expect packages for 32 bit by tomorrow evening and 64 bit by Sunday, power supply permitting.


----------

